# 'God Before Supper' - the 'Inspirations Depletion Art'.



## zxc2442 (Oct 31, 2015)

Hello friends!

I am sorry my english is poor,hope you could understand me,thank you.

The name of this painting is 'God Before Supper'.

About the style of it,I call it is “灵感枯竭艺术” in chinese,maybe it is the 'Inspirations Depletion Art' in english,and I don't know whether this style was appeared before.

It was drew by me and other two friends when our inspirations had run dry.

It was completed on 04.12.2014.Because I delayed many times,so it is shown till now...

Every artist effort to get the inspirations and in fear and pain when the inspirations are dry,so are we,we often have no inspirations any more.

But one day I thought we can create something in this state,we can use this pain to do something.

So the 'God Before Supper' was born.

When we get the inspirations,we can go the way of the traditional,when our inspirations are dry up,and we in fear and pain,we can try the 'Inspirations Depletion Art'.

Thank you.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Do not worry your English is fine. 

This painting is loaded with emotions. It says to me there is a light guiding out of the chaos and darkness. Definitely inspirational.

Welcome to the ArtistForum. You will find that the group here is friendly and fun.


----------

